# Recommended Minnesota Engine Builder/Rebuilder



## 21553 (Sep 30, 2012)

Looking to see if anyone can recommend a good Pontiac engine guy here in the metro area of Minneapolis? Thanks for any help.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

PM sent


----------

